# "Zurück Link" wie bei Browser



## el_espiritu (13. August 2003)

Frage: Ist es möglich in HTML einen Link auf eine vorhergehende Seite zu setzen, OHNE das diese dabei neu geladen wird?? 
D.h. praktisch wie der "Zurück-Button" eines Browser, der einfach nur die letzte angezeigte Seite anfruft ohne diese neu zu laden?


----------



## Sinac (13. August 2003)

Ja, kannste mit Javascript machen:

<a href="javascript:history.back()">Zurück!</a>


----------



## Vaio82 (13. August 2003)

schreib es lieber von Beginn an so:


```
<a href="javascript:history.back()">Zur&uuml;ck</a>
```


Nachtrag: Bitte benutz beim nächsten Mal die Suche, da es keinen Sinn macht, wenn es 100 Threads mit den selben Inhalten gibt...


----------



## Sinac (13. August 2003)

huarg, Javascript auseinander???
Hab ich ja noch nie gehört...


----------



## Vaio82 (13. August 2003)

Das ist nur ein Darstellungsfehler hier im Forum.... Natürlich muss man das zusammen schreiben.


----------



## Sinac (13. August 2003)

Also meintest du das mit dem ü?


----------



## Vaio82 (13. August 2003)

genau das meinte ich


----------



## Sinac (13. August 2003)

Naja, war ja nur n beispiel, außerdem sollte das nicht sooo große Probleme machen =)

Greetz...
Sinac


----------



## el_espiritu (13. August 2003)

Yep, funktioniert. Danke!


----------



## Sinac (13. August 2003)

DAfür sind wir doch da


----------



## Vaio82 (13. August 2003)




----------

